# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Best protein pancakes EVER!

## 323K137

I have tried these with Gaspari Myofusion Vanilla & Choc, my mate tried it with ON whey but they turned out crap. I believe due to the thicker consistency Myofusion has it makes a much better pancake but still very low carb/fat and very high in protein  :Big Grin: 

*Ingredients*
- 1/2 cup of egg whites
- 1 yolk
- 1 scoop of Gaspari Myofusion (Tried Vanilla & Chocolate, Vanilla works much better IMO)

Blend it all together for a while, let the mix fluff up. Pour into pan on medium heat and make a regular pancake as you normally would. I top them with sugar free syrup and strawberries A friend of mine tried them with ON 100% whey but they didn't work out so great, Myofusion creates a great consistency. Well done Gaspari!  :Cool:

----------


## Windex

Looks delicious, going to try that tonight, except I have blueberries instead of Strawberries.

----------


## joetapout

great pancakes ! I've always used chocolate powder and its never came out right ,vanilla makes a huge difference .

----------


## Windex

I had no vanilla so I use chocolate instead, didn't turn out so great  :Frown: .

----------


## Estee

I used to do this all the time but i also added cottage cheese into the blender. Keeps the pancake a bit more moist!

----------


## BloozieStrat

These are insane! 

I doubled the recipe (but used Vanilla Isopure Zero Carb) and then also added:

about 1/2 cup cottage cheese
about 1 cup rolled oats
cinnamon to taste

Glorious!!!

----------


## Little1

I am making this tonight. Waking my kids up from their naps to go shopping.

What is the best tasting sugar-free syrup??

----------


## Little1

These are ****ing great

----------


## DubVwrestler171

Gonna do these Tom for breakfast! Thanks!

----------


## MACKATTACK

Amazing!!!!!!

----------

